# Como (el) criterio exclusivo para (omission of article)



## NinaDee

En inglés, la palabra "as" va acompañada del artículo definido o indefinido en los siguientes tipos de casos: "My poster serves *as* *a* decoration for the room." "That college uses academic performance *as the* exclusive criteria for admission". En español, sin embargo, parece que normalmente se omite el artículo. Por ejemplo, he visto "como criterio exclusivo para...", no "como *el* criterio exclusivo para". De vez en cuando, sin embargo, he visto casos con "como" seguido del artículo. ¿Existe una regla para determinar cuándo usar el artículo y cuando no? ¡Gracias!


----------



## Artifacs

Hola, Nina. En este caso, la palabra *como* funciona como PREPOSICIÓN.



> Extraído de: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=s3kpSlOhuD6v706948)
> *3. Preposición*
> *a)* Significa‘en 'calidad de’o ‘en concepto de’: "Como presidente del Gobierno, le corresponde convocar elecciones; Pusieron su casa como aval del préstamo."
> *b)* Funciona a modo de preposición cuando se antepone a un complemento predicativo. Con el verbo"considerar" y otros sinónimos como "estimar, juzgar," etc."," es opcional la presencia de "como" ante este complemento. Cuando el predicativo es un sustantivo, es muy frecuente la anteposición de "como," que suele tener valor aproximativo o atenuativo: "«El trabajo siempre se consideró como un castigo»" (Chacel"Barrio" [Esp. 1976]); "Considero a Juan como mi hijo."
> Por el contrario, se considera un anglicismo sintáctico que debe evitarse el uso superfluo de "como" cuando introduce el predicativo de verbos como "nombrar, denominar, elegir, declarar(se)" y similares : "Lo nombraron como concejal del Ayuntamiento;" "Lo han elegido como delegado de curso;" debe decirse "lo nombraron concejal, lo han elegido delegado".
> *c)* Se considera anglicismo rechazable el uso prepositivo de "como" con el sentido de ‘en el papel de’: "Aurora Bautista como Juana la Loca" (mejor "en el papel de Juana la Loca")".



Por tanto:
*El uso u omisión de artículo depende del verbo utilizado y de la subfunción de la preposición.*

En términos generales, tu duda puede resumirse en: 

*SIN ARTÍCULO*

Caso 3a: (en calidad de/en concepto de)
El póster sirve como decoración para mi habitación. 

*CON ARTÍCULO* (o Posesivo/determinante)

Caso 3b: (valor aproximativo o atenuativo)
El póster lo considero como un modo para decorar mi habitación.

Si usas artículo en un frase del tipo 3.a, la palabra como ya no tiene función de preposición (se convierte en una conjunción o un adverbio) y se pierde el significado de 3.a. Algunas veces, esto produce frases confusas o sin sentido dependiendo del verbo utilizado.

Ejemplo.



> *Frase confusa debido al uso del verbo SERVIR:*
> 
> (1) Mi póster sirve como una decoración para mi habitación.
> 
> *Frase OK debido al uso del verbo SER:*
> (2) Mi póster es como una decoración para mi habitación.


En (2), la palabra como funciona 100% como *conjunción comparativa*. Pero en (1) funciona 50% como preposición y 50% como conjunción.  Confuso.

Espero que ayude. Si se te ocurren frases específicas, podemos ver mejor cada ejemplo.

Un saludo.


----------



## NinaDee

Hola Artifacs, muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Sigo un poco confundida. Entonces, ¿nunca se usa el artículo después de "servir como" o "funcionar como", porque caen bajo la regla 3a? Creo que mi ejemplo original "That college uses academic performance *as the* exclusive criteria for admission" cae bajo esa regla también, ¿no? Es decir, debería ser "Esa universidad utiliza el rendimiento académico *como criterio* exclusivo para la admisión" (sin artículo). En cambio, pienso que una oración como "Los padres describieron a su hijo *como un* niño inteligente y cariñoso" cae bajo la regla 3b y, por ende, requiere el artículo. 



Artifacs said:


> Si usas artículo en un frase del tipo 3.a, la palabra como ya no tiene función de preposición (se convierte en una conjunción o un adverbio) y se pierde el significado de 3.a. Algunas veces, esto produce frases confusas o sin sentido dependiendo del verbo utilizado.
> 
> Ejemplo.
> 
> En (2), la palabra como funciona 100% como *conjunción comparativa*. Pero en (1) funciona 50% como preposición y 50% como conjunción.  Confuso.


Tengo que admitir que no entendí esto para nada jeje. 

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Artifacs

NinaDee said:


> Hola Artifacs, muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Sigo un poco confundida. Entonces, ¿nunca se usa el artículo después de "servir como" o "funcionar como", porque caen bajo la regla 3a?


No siempre caen bajo la regla 3.a) como =  en calidad de

También puedes usar estos verbos para decir otras cosas:

*Este ordenador también funciona como una televisión*

Aquí como funciona como una conjunción, no una preposición. (¡Anda, en esta frase también!). 

Lo explico en tu última frase.



NinaDee said:


> Creo que mi ejemplo original "That college uses academic performance *as the* exclusive criteria for admission" cae bajo esa regla también, ¿no? Es decir, debería ser "Esa universidad utiliza el rendimiento académico *como criterio* exclusivo para la admisión" (sin artículo ).


 Correcto.


NinaDee said:


> En cambio, pienso que una oración como "Los padres describieron a su hijo *como un* niño inteligente y cariñoso" cae bajo la regla 3b y, por ende, requiere el artículo.


No. En este ejemplo, como es  CONJUNCIÓN (Ver *2.a* en http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=s3kpSlOhuD6v706948)

Recuerda que en el caso *3.b*, siempre puedes eliminar la preposición como sin que la frase pierda sentido.

*El póster lo considero* (como) *un modo de decorar mi cuarto.*

Puedes identificar el uso de *2.a* cambiando como por igual que/a :

*Los padres describieron a su hijo igual que  a un niño inteligente y cariñoso*



NinaDee said:


> Tengo que admitir que no entendí esto para nada jeje.


Es un poco complicado, lo admito. No es importante.

Sólo intentaba explicarte que, dependiendo de si usas artículo o no, la palabra como cambia de significado:

*CONJUNCION (2a)*

(1) *Este ordenador también funciona como un televisor* = *Este ordenador también funciona igual que un televisor* 

*PREPOSICIÓN (3a)*

(2) *Este ordenador también funciona como televisor* = *Este ordenador también funciona en calidad de televisor* 

Esto no es siempre posible en todos los contextos con los mismos verbos. Como en el ejemplo que puse.

Un saludo.


----------



## NinaDee

Hola Artifacs, gracias por tu ayuda como siempre.  



Artifacs said:


> Este ordenador también funciona como una televisión


¿Sería esto equivalente a "This computer also functions *like* a television", en lugar de "*as* a television"? (También veo que escribiste abajo "Este ordenador también funciona como televisor", que sería equivalente a "*as* a television", creo). 



Artifacs said:


> Los padres describieron a su hijo *igual que * a un niño inteligente y cariñoso


¿Pero entonces esta oración sería "The parents described their son *like* a smart and caring child"? En inglés no se usaría "like"; por eso me confunde un poco. 

Quizás si podrías dar otros ejemplos en los que se use "como" como "igual que" ayudaría a aclarar el asunto. ¡Mil gracias!


----------



## anahiseri

EJEMPLOS:
Él llora *como un* niño = He cries *like* a child.
_no es un niño; hay un parecido, un paralelismo._
*Como* notario, gana mucho dinero.= *A*s a notary, he earns a lot of money.
_sí es notario, y gana dinero en calidad de tal.
_
Nótese que en inglés hay que poner artículo en ambas frases.


----------



## Artifacs

I'm not familiar with the difference between like and as. I thought there were the same. I remember having seen somewhere in this forum that as was a "formal version" of like. Maybe this use was for Br Eng only.

*A. CONJUNCIÓN (2.a)*

como = *igual que/a* = the same way

*B. PREPOSITION (3.a)*

como = *en calidad / en concepto de* = by way of / representing

*EXamples*

(1a) Hablo como un aprendiz. = I speak the same way an apprentice does.

(1a) Means that I have a basic language level.

(1b) Hablo como aprendiz. = I speak representig an element of the Apprentice set, group or class.

Assuming that there's some context in which there's an Apprentice group, (1b) means that what I say has to be considered to be said by an apprentice member. This sentence has nothing to do with my language skills.

As far as I know, I would say both sentences in English:

*I speak as an apprentice.*

Is that correct?


----------



## anahiseri

Artifacs said:


> (1a) Hablo como un aprendiz. = I speak the same way an apprentice does.



that would be *I speak like an apprentice*


----------



## Artifacs

anahiseri said:


> that would be *I speak like an apprentice*


Gracias, no sabía que existía esa diferencia.


----------



## NinaDee

anahiseri said:


> EJEMPLOS:
> Él llora *como un* niño = He cries *like* a child.
> _no es un niño; hay un parecido, un paralelismo._
> *Como* notario, gana mucho dinero.= *A*s a notary, he earns a lot of money.
> _sí es notario, y gana dinero en calidad de tal.
> _
> Nótese que en inglés hay que poner artículo en ambas frases.


Gracias anahiseri, tiene sentido. 



Artifacs said:


> *A. CONJUNCIÓN (2.a)*
> 
> como = *igual que/a* = the same way
> 
> *B. PREPOSITION (3.a)*
> 
> como = *en calidad / en concepto de* = by way of / representing
> 
> *EXamples*
> 
> (1a) Hablo como un aprendiz. = I speak the same way an apprentice does.
> 
> (1a) Means that I have a basic language level.
> 
> (1b) Hablo como aprendiz. = I speak representig an element of the Apprentice set, group or class.
> 
> Assuming that there's some context in which there's an Apprentice group, (1b) means that what I say has to be considered to be said by an apprentice member. This sentence has nothing to do with my language skills.


Genial, Artifacs, eso tiene sentido también. 

Estoy de acuerdo con anahiseri en que "Hablo como un aprendiz" sería "I speak *like* an apprentice". 

Los casos en los que esta correlación entre "como" con artículo y "like" *no* funciona son los de 3b:
"Lo considero como una persona especial".
En inglés se puede omitir "como", al igual que en español: "I consider him a special person", o puedes decir "I consider him *to be* a special person". 

Tampoco funciona en el caso de "Los padres describieron a su hijo *como un* niño inteligente y cariñoso". En inglés sería "The parents described their son *as* a smart and caring child".


----------



## Artifacs

NinaDee said:


> (...)
> Los casos en los que esta correlación entre "como" con artículo y "like" *no* funciona son los de 3b:
> "Lo considero como una persona especial".
> En inglés se puede omitir "como", al igual que en español: "I consider him a special person", o puedes decir "I consider him *to be* a special person".
> 
> Tampoco funciona en el caso de "Los padres describieron a su hijo *como un* niño inteligente y cariñoso". En inglés sería "The parents described their son *as* a smart and caring child".


That's very good to know. 

So if I want to use like in a sentence, it doesn't work in all *2.a* Spanish cases.

 I double-checked the sentence: *Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño inteligente y cariñoso*

And it has the same semantic estructure of: *Hablo como un aprendiz.*

I guess the difference in English of the sentences below is due to the verb.

(1) *I speak like an apprentice.*

(2) *His parents describe his son as an apprentice.*

I should look into the use of like.

That's interesting.


----------



## anahiseri

Artifacs said:


> I guess the difference in English of the sentences below is due to the verb.
> 
> (1) *I speak like an apprentice.*
> 
> (2) *His parents describe his son as an apprentice.*



Here I don't quite agree with you. You can *speak as* an apprentice (if you are an apprentice and speak in this role) and *speak like an* apprentice (when your speech resembles an apprentice's, but you aren't really)
But in the second sentence there is no resemblance; the description fits the son's identity. Here you must use *as.



Artifacs said:



			I double-checked the sentence: Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño inteligente y cariñoso

And it has the same semantic estructure of: Hablo como un aprendiz.

Click to expand...

*It is the same semantic structure if you omit "un"  : Hablo como aprendiz.


----------



## NinaDee

Artifacs said:


> I double-checked the sentence: *Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño inteligente y cariñoso*
> 
> And it has the same semantic estructure of: *Hablo como un aprendiz.*


Anahiseri, I think Artifacs was saying that they have the same structure in Spanish, in that you can replace "como" with "igual que" in both cases, but that the translation is different in English: "like" vs. "as." But I don't want to put words in your mouth, Artifacs, so correct me if I'm wrong! Or Anahiseri, do you not agree that you can replace "como" with "igual que" in the example about the parents describing their child?


----------



## anahiseri

NinaDee said:


> Or Anahiseri, do you not agree that you can replace "como" with "igual que" in the example about the parents describing their child ?QUOTE]






NinaDee said:


> NinaDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO I DON'T AGREE
> *Los padres describieron a su hijo igual que un niño inteligente y cariñoso*
> doesn't make sense
Click to expand...


----------



## NinaDee

Ah ok, I was wondering that too. So how does "como" function in that sentence? Under what rule established by the RAE (which Artifacs had posted above)?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

No sé de qué parte de España sea Artifacts, pero también aquí es remplazable el "como" con "igual que":

_Pedro es como juan, todo lo hace rápido_ (Pedro y Juan se parecen en su comportamiento).
_Pedro es igual que Juan, todo lo hace rápido_ (Pedro y Juan se parecen en su comportamiento).

Quizá no en todas las regiones hispanohablantes hacen esta equivalencia de significados o lo ven como válido o simplemente les parece extraño por no tener la costumbre.


----------



## NinaDee

Gracias Miguel. Creo que anahiseri estaba diciendo que en la frase_ específica_ "Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño inteligente y cariñoso", no se puede reemplazar "como" con "igual que". A mi entender, no decía que _nunca_ se puede reemplazar "como" con "igual que". Mi pregunta es la siguiente: parece que normalmente cuando se usa "como" + artículo, se traduce como "like" en inglés. Sin embargo, en esa oración en particular, se traduce como "as", pero igual se usa artículo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Creo que sería "I speak like an apprentice" o "I speak as I was an apprentice", pero creo que la segunda es una frase "rara" en inglés.


----------



## NinaDee

Oh, me refería a la oración "Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño inteligente y cariñoso".


----------



## NinaDee

La segunda versión de la oración que mencionaste, sin embargo, sería "I speak as if I were an apprentice".


----------



## MiguelitOOO

NinaDee said:


> La segunda versión de la oración que mencionaste, sin embargo, sería "I speak as if I were an apprentice".


Thank you. 
Sí, es verdad, estas cosas se tienen que aprender para luego decirlas de forma correcta.


----------



## anahiseri

NinaDee, me has entendido perfectamente.  "*como*' , con o sin artículo, puede ser  *like*, *as* o ninguna de las dos.


----------



## NinaDee

MiguelitOOO said:


> Thank you.
> Sí, es verdad, estas cosas se tienen que aprender para luego decirlas de forma correcta.


Absolutamente, Miguel. 



anahiseri said:


> "*como*' , con o sin artículo, puede ser *like*, *as* o ninguna de las dos.


Qué confuso jaja.

Ok, resumiendo la conversación:

1. En calidad de (regla 3a de la RAE; "as", en inglés) -* sin artículo*
P.ej., El póster sirve *como* decoración para mi habitación.
       The poster serves *as* a decoration for my room.

2. Igual que (regla 2a de la RAE; "like", en inglés) - *con artículo*
P.ej., Él llora *como un* niño.
        He cries *like* a child.

3. Valor aproximativo (regla 3b de la RAE; sin traducción en inglés, o "to be ___") - *con artículo*
P.ej., Lo considero *como una *persona especial.
        I consider him a special person/I consider him *to be* a special person.

4. Identidad ("as", en inglés) - *con artículo*
Los padres describieron a su hijo *como un* niño inteligente y cariñoso.
P.ej., The parents described their son *as* a smart and caring child.

¿Bajo qué regla de la RAE cae el caso cuatro? ¿En ese caso, es "como" una preposición o una conjunción? No se me ocurren otros ejemplos de este tipo de caso...¿Y hay otros casos que nos estemos olvidando?


----------



## Artifacs

Sigo pensando que es conjunción 

*Describen X como un niño inteligente.* = Describen X igual que a un niño inteligente. = Su descripción de X es la misma que darían para describir a un niño inteligente.

El uso de 3.a sería:

*Describen X como niño inteligente.* = Dicen que X pertece al grupo niño inteligente.


En la frase que nos ocupa.

*Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño inteligente.* = 2.a

*Los padres describieron a su hijo como niño inteligente.* = 3.a


¿No es así?


----------



## NinaDee

No estoy segura, Artifacs. Quizás uno de nuestros compañeros puede echarnos una mano.


----------



## Artifacs

NinaDee said:


> No estoy segura, Artifacs. Quizás uno de nuestros compañeros puede echarnos una mano.


Se han propuesto algunas opciones en: Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño cariñoso 

Parece que tú tenías razón desde el principio y yo estaba equivocado. Por eliminación, ahora me convence la opción *Preposición 3.b*.

Esto implica que, en el caso 3.b, no siempre se puede quitar la preposición y mantener el sentido de la frase al mismo tiempo. Sólo se puede con ciertos verbos (como indica el DPD: «considerar» y otros sinónimos como «estimar», «juzgar», etc). Esto fue lo que me confundió, pues pensé que la preposición podía omitirse siempre.


----------



## NinaDee

Ah ok, ¡gracias Artifacs!

Se me ocurrieron algunos otros casos con "como":
1. Según la DRAE, se define un adverbio *como una* "clase de palabras cuyos elementos son invariables y tónicos..."
Creo que hay que usar el artículo definido aquí, ¿no? ¿Caería bajo 3b? 

2. Durante la totalidad de la observación en el salón, no se le observó *como* excesivamente inquieto o desatento.
No estoy segura si esta estructura funciona en español: en inglés es "he wasn't observed to be excessively fidgety or inattentive".
¿3b? 

¡Gracias!


----------



## NinaDee

Artifacs, acabo de releer el enlace que compartiste


Artifacs said:


> Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño cariñoso


y me he vuelto a confundir. En ese enlace, Miguelito habla acerca del hecho de que el "como" funciona de cierto modo como "ser":
"Este "como" coincide con la explicación de preposición (3.b) dados en el enlace al DPD.
_Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño cariñoso = Los padres describieron a su hijo como cariñoso_ (el hijo de ellos es cariñoso, en la descripción hecha)".

En este caso, hay que usar el artículo. Pero en los casos en los que el "como" pueda reemplazarse por "en calidad de", se omite el artículo.


anahiseri said:


> *Como* notario, gana mucho dinero.= *A*s a notary, he earns a lot of money.
> _sí es notario, y gana dinero en calidad de tal._


Pero aquí, como dice anahiseri, _es_ notario. Entonces, en este caso también, "como" funciona de cierto modo como "ser", ¿no? No creo entender completamente qué quiere decir "en calidad de". Supongo que sería algo como "en su papel como" y, por ende, no es completamente como "ser".

En la oración "John está clasificado como *un* alumno con discapacidad auditiva", hay que usar el artículo, ¿no? En este caso, se podría entender que John "is classified to be..." y, puesto que involucra el concepto de "ser", funciona igual que "Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño cariñoso".

Bueno como dije anteriormente:


NinaDee said:


> "Lo considero como una persona especial".
> En inglés se puede omitir "como", al igual que en español: "I consider him a special person", o puedes decir "I consider him *to be* a special person".


Si consideramos que el caso de "Los padres describieron a su hijo como un niño cariñoso" cae bajo la regla 3b, al igual que "lo considero como una persona especial", y en los dos el "como" puede entenderse como una forma de "ser", quizás en cualquier caso en el que "as" pueda expresar la idea de "to be", cae bajo la regla 3B y usa el artículo.

¿Qué piensan ustedes?


----------

